# Just Add Dirt $10,000 Mud Race Series ******* Yacht Club



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

Points standings for the Just Add Dirt Mud Series 
For the MONEY: 
Open Class: Ray Surdi 
Pro Class: Jason Hathon 
Mud Bog 750: Tad Bently 
Mud Bog 500: Steven Miller 
Womens Open: 3 way tie, Collier, Williams, Evans 

*After four of six races 
See ya all at the ******* Yacht Club Next month


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

when is this event i will make sure im there to root jason on lol


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

The event scheduled for October 15, 16, and 17 will be held at the ******* Yacht Club in Punta Gorda, Florida. The event will feature a GPS Treasure hunt, Highest Ground clearance, Loudest Stereo, and worst stuck competition as well as MUD, and Obstacle course racing. The park also welcomes BIG mud trucks, which should provide for some interesting vehicles to see and to sling the goo. I hope to see you all there.

Jeff


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

o so this isnt gonna be a atv only weekend correct. kinda stinks cuz those big trucks dont pay no attention but hey we got the back trails and that is where the fun happens.....see you all there


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

ill be there if i got axles in the brute by then


----------



## xzoutlaw (Mar 1, 2010)

These races will be run after the 3:30 Atv Mud Race on Saturday Oct. 16th.

Side by Side Race-No Entry Fee 
1st $100 2nd 2 Weekend Passes 3rd 1 Weekend Pass 

Run What You Brung Race-Open To All Trucks and Buggies $1,000 Purse 
No Entry Fee No Classes 
1st $400 2nd $300 3rd $200 4th $100


----------

